# My new AR



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Just picked up my new Smith and Wesson AR15-22 today. Fun gun to shoot, 10 rounds empties out to fast though

The collection grows


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, lottsa fun! I assume you live in a state that restricts max mag capacity?
If so, you may be interested in the shorter 10-shot mag made for the M&P AR .22:

Product: M&P15-.22 10 Rd Magazine 
OUT OF STOCK

It's much more handy than the long-bodied mags when shooting from a sandbag, short bipod, or other low rested position. I picked up one last year (glad I did, they're very difficult to find now), and I use it quite a bit.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought one last December, four days before Christmas. Earlier this year, I installed a Geissele SSA-E 2-stage trigger in it and that really makes this little gem a keeper. Great little rifle. Oh, and I also have a forward vertical grip on the handguard as well.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> Yup, lottsa fun! I assume you live in a state that restricts max mag capacity?
> If so, you may be interested in the shorter 10-shot mag made for the M&P AR .22:
> 
> Product: M&P15-.22 10 Rd Magazine
> ...


Yes I live in Jersey, only allowed 10 rounds. Will look into those 10 round mags for sure. Thanks


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

A few upgrades to my AR


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice Looking Rig!!!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks we have to hit the range again.


----------

